
The art and science of being charismatic - ohjeez
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20171027-the-art-and-science-of-being-charismatic
======
DonbunEf7
Talks about Hillary Clinton being "cold" and promotes Amy Cuddy's "power pose"
pseudoscience. I find this to be an interesting, disappointing worldview.

~~~
RickJWag
In Bill Clinton's run for the presidency they used 'instant feedback' monitors
to register audience likes and dislikes.

Bill was almost always liked-- he got high marks, no matter the subject. When
the camera happened to include Hillary, the audience 'like factor' instantly
plummeted. This is well documented in a book, I think it was George
Stephanapolis's.

Some people can project likeability, some can't. It's not clear if it can be
learned or not.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The way you've phrased this, it could be women sexually attracted to Bill that
are annoyed to be reminded he's married. Similar to the cliche about young
movie stars and musicians being told to hide their partners to avoid
alienating their fans.

